
Google director, also on Apple's board, resigns - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/10/13/BUID1A4I5P.DTL
======
kakooljay
When you have to recuse yourself at every meeting, what's the point?

